# Thief Forgot To Reformat



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

> WHITE PLAINS, New York (AP) -- A laptop thief got caught -- after the computer owner tracked him remotely.
> 
> Jose Caceres said he used a remote access program to log on every day and watch his computer being used, and then tipped off police, leading to the arrest of a 34-year-old male suspect.


http://edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/10/01/laptop.tracker.ap/


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Serves them right


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There was another story about the same kind of deal here earlier.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I think that one was the woman who remotely logged on to her stolen laptop and cause the webcam to snap pics of the thief using her computer. They got busted too.


----------



## BobsComputerSvc (Oct 2, 2008)

That is so cool. I am going to look into software like that to sell my clients that bu new high end laptops.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.lojackforlaptops.com/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> There was another story about the same kind of deal here earlier.


http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/755256-thief-busted-after-laptop-s.html


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Frank4d said:


> http://www.lojackforlaptops.com/


Looking cool!


----------

